# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Kuvia Oulun paikallisseudullisista busseista, heinäkuu 2019

## Rattivaunu

Lomareissulla tarjoutui pari tilaisuutta kuvata bussiliikennettä Oulussa. Koskilinjojen kalustossa näkyi aiempia kertoja selvästi erottuvammin VDL-kevytrakennebusseja, joista osa on melko vähän aikaa sitten siirretty Kuopiosta ja Jyväskylästä Ouluun. Jotkut ovat tulleet Ouluun heti uutena. OSO (Oulun seudun onnikat) -sivuston avulla vertasin kuviani tämän hetken reaaliaikaiseen tilanteeseen. Havaitsin, että Koskilinjoille on hyvin vähän aikaa sitten tullut myös CMP-alkuisilla tunnuksilla varustettuja VDL:iä (Koskilinjat #173 - 182), joita en nähnyt ajossa. Tietääkö joku foorumilainen, tulevatko ne ajoon Oulun seudulle vai esimerkiksi Rovaniemelle?

Itse kuvat näkyvät *täällä*.

----------


## kuukanko

Mukava nähdä kuvia Oulusta! Siellä onkin alkanut jo aika paljon toiseen kertaan kilpailutettuja paikallisliikenteen sopimuksia ja kalusto on uusiutunut.

Koskilinjoilla alkoi maanantaina iso joukko uusia sopimuksia, joissa kalustovaatimuksena on Euro6-kaupunkibussit, joten uudet VDL:t voisivat hyvin olla menossa niihin. Nyt kuvissa näkyy noiden uusien sopimusten linjoilla vielä runsaasti Kabuseja sekä linjalla 35 entinen HelB:n Scala.

----------


## Miska

> Koskilinjoilla alkoi maanantaina iso joukko uusia sopimuksia, joissa kalustovaatimuksena on Euro6-kaupunkibussit, joten uudet VDL:t voisivat hyvin olla menossa niihin. Nyt kuvissa näkyy noiden uusien sopimusten linjoilla vielä runsaasti Kabuseja sekä linjalla 35 entinen HelB:n Scala.


En tiedä, onko asiassa perää, mutta muistelisin jostain lukeneeni, että nuo 2011-malliset Scalat olisi retrofitattu Euro 6:ksi. Konsernihan on tarjonnut retrofitattuja Scaloja myös vuodenvaihteessa alkavaan HSL-soppariin linjoille 63, 69 ja 70.

----------


## killerpop

> LHavaitsin, että Koskilinjoille on hyvin vähän aikaa sitten tullut myös CMP-alkuisilla tunnuksilla varustettuja VDL:iä (Koskilinjat #173 - 182), joita en nähnyt ajossa. Tietääkö joku foorumilainen, tulevatko ne ajoon Oulun seudulle vai esimerkiksi Rovaniemelle?


Ainakin toistaiseksi Rovaniemen autot on numeroitu omaan numeroavaruuteensa, 200-sarjaan.

Noita Citeoita löytyi mm Instagramista https://www.instagram.com/p/Bzioq7Un95W/

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kiitos käyttäjille kuukanko, Miska ja killerpop tiedoista. Arvelinkin järjestysnumeroiden perusteella, että uusimmat VDL:t todennäköisesti sijoitetaan Oulun (seudun) linjoille, kunhan ehditään.

Revon Turistiliikenteen Scania Suburbanien vaihteisto saattaa olla muu kuin perinteinen automaatti. Ainakin äänen perusteella päättelin tällä tavoin. Scania taitaa kutsua robottivaihteistoaan edelleen Opticruiseksi?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> En tiedä, onko asiassa perää, mutta muistelisin jostain lukeneeni, että nuo 2011-malliset Scalat olisi retrofitattu Euro 6:ksi. Konsernihan on tarjonnut retrofitattuja Scaloja myös vuodenvaihteessa alkavaan HSL-soppariin linjoille 63, 69 ja 70.


Näin on tehty myös Lahdessa.

----------

